# Vape Shops open at NHS Hospitals



## Hooked (18/7/19)

https://www.ecigwizard.com/blogs/news/vape-shops-open-at-nhs-hospitals
8 July 2019

"Two vaping shops have opened at a West Midlands healthcare Trust offering staff, patients and visitors an alternative to smoking following a site-wide ban on the habit. Ecigwizard shops are based Sandwell and City hospitals ...

Smoking is not allowed anywhere on the grounds of the organisation, including in cars parked on site.
Anyone ignoring the ban and lighting up on site will receive a £50 fine. Smoking enforcement officers have been on site from 5 July and work alongside staff, including security staff, to challenge people smoking on site. Cameras to support the policy are also in place.

Joe Lucas, Head of Retail for Ecigwizard said: “We’re incredibly happy to announce the opening of our two shops at Sandwell and City Hospital, supporting the Trust’s smoke-free status. We are keen to offer vaping as an alternative to smoking, as a means to help people cut down or quit.

[...]

Ecigwizard, are celebrating their eight-year anniversary as one of the leading retailers in the e-cigarette industry and have been working with stop smoking services for the past 5 years. 

Throughout the year, they have attended various NHS events where they have handed out free e-cigarette starter kits along with supplying information about vaping, in an attempt to encourage smokers to seek alternatives to conventional cigarettes.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

